# Chris Hardwick's Book - "The Nerdist Way"



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 11, 2011)

Saw this in a bookstore and I did a double take. Alright now its time for a 

*SURPRISE CHALLENGE!*

No escaping. You must now go to the nearest freezer, or faucet with running cold water, and freeze your hands for one minute. Now you must solve a cube one handed and post your time. GO!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2011)

23.81
My taps aren't ice cold 

Also I knew it was a surprise challenge, I would've heard about it otherwise.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 11, 2011)

I chose running cold water because it sounds like it would make it more difficult. I also made it as cold as possible xD

L B D F' L' U B' R2 F' U2 R B' U L' R2 F D2 U R2 F2 R' U R U' L 

49.11

Normal solve for me? Cold/warm hand doesn't affect my OH times xD


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2011)

Arready heard of the book. Figured I'd look into the thread. Oops =P

39.61 Normalish for me. I no like OH.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

37.14

Water wasn't that cold.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Your attempt to mask the :hover text that appears failed. Everyone can see it's a surprise challenge.

As I've just come here to tell this, I'm not doing it.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2011)

32.90

I chose the freezer option (and I held a bag of ice that I use to ice my arm in my one-handed hand the whole time too). Phillip, this thread was a very nice surprise, even though my first reaction was to mutter "Oh no you didn't!"


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 11, 2011)

I was warned by the hover text and Sarah Strong's facebook status, but I did it anyway!

34.01 when I average about 25ish...I didn't know my faucet water could get so cold!!!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha, neat way to make a surprise challenge, and it would've caught me out if I didn't hover my mouse over the title and see "SURPRISE CHALLENGE!" 

It's really late at the moment, and I'm one of the few awake at my house. I'd rather not go up and disturb everyone to get cold water...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> I was warned by the hover text and Sarah Strong's facebook status, but I did it anyway!


I posted this on Phillip's wall. Not the same thing as a status.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 11, 2011)

21.47 U' D B' L2 R' U' L2 R' F2 R2 U' R' F B2 L F D2 B' L2 F2 B2 R U F' U' 

my hand felt a bit numb,i guess it's not cold enough


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2011)

28,11

My hand didn't get very cold, but it did fumble more and the solve was terrible anyhow.


----------



## Weston (Dec 11, 2011)

16.56
ewwwww


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 11, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I posted this on Phillip's wall. Not the same thing as a status.


 
My bad, it was easier to type the word "status" because my hand was still semi-numb!


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 11, 2011)

My hands are already ice cold and I'm used to cube with them, but I'll do that water thing anyway.

3:20.53, not bad.


----------



## janelle (Dec 11, 2011)

I soaked my hands in cold water for a minute. It took me half the time to realized I only need to really do it for my OH hand xD 
28.49 D2 L R2 D F' B' U2 D B' U' L R B2 L' B' F' U' F L2 U' B' F' L U' F2 
Better than average but it was an easy solve.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 11, 2011)

42.24
My hands were freezing and not a fan of OH.


----------



## Olji (Dec 11, 2011)

Saw the challenge upon hover, but wth...

48.27 Bleh, not that far from average.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 11, 2011)

34.08... holding the hand under the running faucet was a way bigger challenge than solving the cube (even though it's almost double my normal times) I had no idea water could get so cold .___.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll do this challenge once we have some snow over here. That should make it interesting.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 11, 2011)

i dont do OH


----------



## Hershey (Dec 11, 2011)

25.14
:fp fuuuuuuuuuuuuu 7 seconds slower than average.


----------



## jrb (Dec 11, 2011)

1:14.01 lol I am fail at OH


----------



## Godmil (Dec 11, 2011)

F no! Sounds really bad for the tendons.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 11, 2011)

16.36 

Scramble was R2 L' D B2 L D' U F' D' F2 L D R' B' D2 L' U' F2 D' B2 L R2 B2 R2 L

Got a PLL skip


----------



## AndersB (Dec 11, 2011)

33.03! That was awesome!

5 seconds faster then my normal average XD


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 11, 2011)

I average 42-45 seconds and got a 34.16 with a pll skip which is a PB XD.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2011)

20.86

We get our water from a well that is outside under the snow -_-


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 11, 2011)

38.08, only a couple seconds above my average.


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 12, 2011)

Challenge accepted (brb doing it)
14.65 better then average. i'd say increase the time, it didn't effect my hands at all.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 12, 2011)

> Challenge accepted (brb doing it)
> 14.65 better then average. i'd say increase the time, it didn't effect my hands at all.



I think you may have done 2h instead of OH, which was the original challenge.


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 12, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I think you may have done 2h instead of OH, which was the original challenge.


 
oh lol my bad. i'll do it tomorrow then again XD


----------

